# Random shutdowns overheating? new laptop 6 months old



## Laptopz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm not really in a good mood today or shall I say I never was, until I found out what was causing my laptop to overheat and shutdown constantly without a single warning. The laptop would shutdown every 5 - 15 minutes or even less due to high CPU usage while playing games, listening music, watching videos etc...... 

Details of my operating system:

* Windows Vista Home Premium
* ASUS Notebook *5GL Series
* Service Pack 2
* Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3400 @ 2.16GHz
* 4.00GB RAM
* 32-BIT Operating system

I’ve been experiencing this techniquel issue for around 2 months already, I’m fed up with it to be honest, I was thinking to replace the fans, and possibly get a cooling pad...or something........:sigh:

I do not have any virus's of any kind.... I use Trend Micro Internet security PRO 2009....


Is there a way to fix this.................disable it from shutting down? or anything....

I really need help, sometimes Im doing something important and it shuts-down without letting me save my work.................. :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would contact Asus since it's still under warranty.


----------



## Laptopz (Nov 23, 2009)

Will probably do


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you sitting the laptop when in use on a flat surface and not your knees or a towel.

Sounds like it's overheating for some reason.


----------

